# EH721 cutter with SignBlazer



## Logosinc (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, I've recently bought a Refine EH721 cutter, it's a cheap chinese one but it's all I can afford !! 
I'm using SignBlazer and can't get any response out of the cutter... Everything appears to be set up correctly and I know it's the right port and the computer recognises the cutter because when I click cut it puts up a message saying sending message to cutter and the cutter makes a purring noise !!

Any help advice would be great... Thanks
Neil


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Logosinc said:


> Hi, I've recently bought a Refine EH721 cutter, it's a cheap chinese one but it's all I can afford !!
> I'm using SignBlazer and can't get any response out of the cutter... Everything appears to be set up correctly and I know it's the right port and the computer recognises the cutter because when I click cut it puts up a message saying sending message to cutter and the cutter makes a purring noise !!
> 
> Any help advice would be great... Thanks
> Neil


where did you purchase it from?? Is it new or reconditioned or second hand?


----------



## Logosinc (Dec 2, 2013)

It's brand new, from Signzworld off eBay.. It powers up and the blade and rollers move, it just doesn't cut.!!


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Logosinc said:


> It's brand new, from Signzworld off eBay.. It powers up and the blade and rollers move, it just doesn't cut.!!


When you say the blades and rollers move, when is this?

What do SIGNZWORLD have to say about it? or is it the usual sell a piece of **** and not bother supporting it? 

If it was me I would send it back and look for an alternative as SIGNZWORLD have just got rid of their senior engineer (again) no one is left at the company who knows about the stuff they sell any more sadly. If you look at ebay you will see negative feeback that says this 

One of the worst ever experiences on eBay. Poor products. So disappointed


30-Oct-13 16:54


*Follow up* by gamegears (31-Oct-13 08:40):

Staff are excellent, HOWEVER THE OWNER HAS A TERRIBLE ATTITUDE TOWARD CUSTOMERS!

problem is now most have the qualified staff have been got rid of an you can see how customers rate the owners lol


Not what you want to hear I know but best to know before your 14 days return option is up.


----------



## Logosinc (Dec 2, 2013)

They have offered remote assistance but I don't know if I trust someone I don't know changing things on my computer from 150 miles away!!

They always seem helpful.. They originally sent me a damaged cutter, I phoned and they replaced it the next day!!

I don't know what to do really.... I'll keep pulling at straws for a couple of hours I suppose :


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Logosinc said:


> They have offered remote assistance but I don't know if I trust someone I don't know changing things on my computer from 150 miles away!!
> 
> They always seem helpful.. They originally sent me a damaged cutter, I phoned and they replaced it the next day!!
> 
> I don't know what to do really.... I'll keep pulling at straws for a couple of hours I suppose :


I dont trust them full stop so I know what you mean. But they should not be sending damaged cutters out in the first place. Anyway does it cut from the panel with a test cut?

They actually only sell these to stop anyone else selling them. even they know they are the lowest quality chinese cutter around.

Its quite possibly your baud rate that is wrong.


----------



## Logosinc (Dec 2, 2013)

It does a test cut, it cuts a diamond shape within a square.. The baud is set the same on cutter as it is in SignBlazer set up, but I don't really what it should be!! Then the vale speed, not sure what that should be?!

I know it's a bad machine but I needed to start somewhere.
I was very fortunate to be given a Brother PR650 enmbroidery machine with digitizing software and loads of consumables.. So I wanted to be able to offer printing as well.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Logosinc said:


> It does a test cut, it cuts a diamond shape within a square.. The baud is set the same on cutter as it is in SignBlazer set up, but I don't really what it should be!! Then the vale speed, not sure what that should be?!
> 
> I know it's a bad machine but I needed to start somewhere.
> I was very fortunate to be given a Brother PR650 enmbroidery machine with digitizing software and loads of consumables.. So I wanted to be able to offer printing as well.
> Thanks for your help.


take a screen shot of the settings in signblazer.
and post them in here.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

But having just had a look on ebay if it were me I would send it back and buy this one Liyu TC631 EYE vinyl cutter | eBay instead . Its far better than the EH721.

And its new.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Make sure you are setup correctly in signblazer , the right serial port or usb port and com port. Check your communication peramitors also.
US cutter has a good web site Forum if you still have problems, a lot of guys use sign blazer . Also make sure it not off line , If i am not mistaken its basically the same unit my wife has.


----------



## Logosinc (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks jimcr... As I understand it, it's the same internals as the MH721 from uscutter.
When you say 'make sure it's not offline' do you mean selected as a device in Device Manager?


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Logosinc said:


> Thanks jimcr... As I understand it, it's the same internals as the MH721 from uscutter.
> When you say 'make sure it's not offline' do you mean selected as a device in Device Manager?


You can either have it off line to adjust pressure and where your cutting tip is parked or online ready to cut.
On my wifes its a button on the top that says on line MH721, or like mine Laserpoint online button. 
If you send the info to your cutter when its off line it won't do anything . It took me a few times to understand that when I first bought mine. If its the same as the MH721 pressing the origin button will put it on line.

Can you run a test on the unit ? It may be the option button . Make sure you have vinyl loaded and your blade set to depth first . Should cut a square or star ? 
As far as setting up in Signblazer if you have the CD it should have info on how to do that there.


----------



## Logosinc (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks jimcr and ukracer for your help and suggestions... I've got it working!!
I went on UScutter forum and there is an idiots guide to setting up the cutter with SignBlazer... I went back to the start and set it all up again and it worked.
Unfortunately I don't know what was wrong, but hey who cares it's now working 
Neil


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Logosinc said:


> Thanks jimcr and ukracer for your help and suggestions... I've got it working!!
> I went on UScutter forum and there is an idiots guide to setting up the cutter with SignBlazer... I went back to the start and set it all up again and it worked.
> Unfortunately I don't know what was wrong, but hey who cares it's now working
> Neil


As i said it was most likely baud rates not correct even though they matched.

Reinstalling has sorted it!

Glad you got it going though


----------

